
Barbecue: America's Most Political Food - camtarn
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/04/24/americas-most-political-food
======
giancarlostoro
Fun fact: Barbecue can be traced to it's Caribbean origins as barbacoa:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbacoa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbacoa)

Disclaimer, my ancestral heritage is from Puerto Rico.

~~~
fnord123
The word, yes. Slow cooking meat as a concept, however, is too pervasive and
general a concept to be traced to any single time/place (imo).

~~~
compyman
The specific event (i.e. having a barbecue) is a direct descendant from the
Caribbean practice. It actually goes over this in the article, along with a
very brief description of how barbecues have been used a political events
since the founding of the country.

------
dforrestwilson1
I have eaten at Maurice's several times (it is delicious), but never knew the
history. Confederate flags are common at businesses throughout the region, so
it's hard to single out Maurice's as an outlier in this regard. Still an
interesting read that will make me rethink whether to eat there.

------
dagenleg
The article has a certain vibe which reminds be of USSR's political
persecutions.It's pretty disturbing how the author heavily implies that the
children have to undergo some kind of renunciation ceremony in order to atone
for the ideological beliefs of their father.

Perhaps a more fitting title for the article would be "Ancestral sin: an
excessively long article about confederate flags and white privilege, with
bits of historical moralization"

~~~
anentropic
That's interesting. Do you generally have trouble with reading comprehension
skills?

------
davidw
Being from Oregon, I had no idea until much later in life how diverse
different styles of BBQ are.

There's some interesting coverage of BBQ as an exception to the homogenous,
fast-food culture in the US in Tyler Cowen's book "An Economist Gets Lunch":
[http://amzn.to/2nZDa0k](http://amzn.to/2nZDa0k)

------
DanCarvajal
Kansas City BBQ is the most overrated food in America.

~~~
mcphage
That's... not what this article is about.

~~~
thieving_magpie
But it needed to be said.

------
devopsproject
The kids had decades to disassociate. They chose the money. Let them rot.

------
jstanley
Pretty sure this is a submarine marketing piece, but I'm not entirely sure who
would be paying for it. Is there a cartel of companies that sell barbecue food
in America???

~~~
jobigoud
Meat industry consortiums afraid of vegan/vegetarian trends?

------
nightcracker
This is probably the most boring submission I've seen (read: skimmed through)
on Hacker News in a while. I'm not criticizing writing style or quality here,
just the topic seems so incredibly 'un-hackerish' that I'm puzzled how it got
so many upvotes.

~~~
camtarn
Submitter here. I am amused and puzzled as well. Apparently people care more
about barbecue than they do about the more 'hacker-ish' things I've submitted.
I've long since given up trying to predict the tastes of HN voters - nowadays
I just submit anything I find personally interesting.

~~~
camtarn
Ha. And now it's been flagged off the front page. Apparently people both like
_and_ hate stories about barbecue! Fascinating.

